# What would be the best water cooling kit?



## The Large Moose

Hey guys, I just finished building my comp, and I have opted to go with water-cooling. I have been looking at the Big Water kit, and with its reviews, I think its might what I go with. But I was also looking at the Swiftech kits. Price wise the Big Water would be better, but I could pay more for better quality. These are my system specs :

Case: Thermaltake A6000 Super Tower Silver/Red w/ 7 fans

Mobo: DFI LANParty UT 915P-T12 

CPU: Intel 3.4 550 LGA CPU

RAM: GeIL Golden Dragon Dual Channel PC 32000 DDR RAM (512 x2); possibly GeIL DDR2 Performance RAM (512x2)

HDD: Maxtor 250GB 8MB 7200rpm

DRIVES: 52x24x52 CD+-RW Burner; DVD-ROM w/ Basic CD-ROM

PSU: Super Flower 550W 4 Green LED Fans

VIDEO CARD: X850 XT Platinum Editio 256MB *Booyah* 

SOUND CARD: *not yet*

COOLING: Stock everything + 7 Fans in case.

I am open to any internal water cooling suggestions, although I am leaning towards a Swiftech or a BigWater. I really don't want to make a custom kit myself, even though it would cost less and everything. I just want to buy a kit thats all together and what-not. Also the prices should be around $150-$240.

For this setup, would a BigWater cooling kit be giving me good results. When I mean the "best water cooling kit" I mean I want a nice looking kit that will provide the lowests temperatures ( I want reasnable like 30C or something for load, not like -12C...) that is within my price range. From the reviews I have heard the Big Water is great, and since I am a happy Thermaltake buyer already, I would love to get that kit. I just was wondering if it would be good for this setup, because I love how it looks and from what I have read, performs. I would most likely buy the Water Tank, and Flow Indicator aswell when they come out.

Also if any of you own a Big Water kit, could you tell me how it is going, and if it was a good buy, compared to other cooling solutions? Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure I am making the right decision. If anything is unclear, or you need a differant system spec., post it, and I will attempt to answer the best I can. Thanks guys.

~TLM


----------



## 4W4K3

I agree with the Big Water purchase. IT does well in alot of reviews. 

I know you said u didn't want a custom kit because the Big Water comes with all the parts and what not and it's no confusion. But you still have to put it all together and leak test it and all of that. It really is jsut as much work to get it together, tested, and installed as a custom kit. If you want you could get the Big Water, and as time goes by just upgrade parts on it. Maybe get a bigger rad or a better black, faster pump...and that's considered custom. That should give you even better perfomance.

Good luck. Hope that helps...


----------



## joelkyr

Performance wise, your better of with DIY WC, itll give you better result coz you can choose the best hardware for you WC, most of the water coolers i know are DIY and I think theyll be advising you the same thing. You should also know the Pros and Cons

http://www.overclockers.com/articles766/


----------



## The Large Moose

*Reply*

Yeah, I understand that DIY kits would do better due to the fact that you can get the better parts from differant kits and put them together. I failed to mention in my first post I would only be cooling my CPU. I am not looking to overclock HUGE, just maybe from 3.4 to 3.6 or 3.7. 

I am also alittle picky about the kits looks, thats why I like the kits better than DIY. But in the future I was planning on getting a Black Ice rad, or maybe a Danger Den block, but I am just saying for starting out, would this kit give me mediocre results with my configuration. I just don't want to get a kit that will having me burn out my config. within days. I just need something that can keep my stuff relativly cool, and give me alittle overclock room. 

I would also probably overclock my vid. card, but only with my Genie BIOS, or overdrive. But I wouldn't overclock it to the extreme. The chipset I am not worried about due to the 7 fans in my case with the fan control for differant speeds.

I guess I am changing my original statement to this: Would a Big Water kit give me good results to START with, and then I could change it later. I just don't want to have something not poewrful enough to handle all my system specs, since I know the Prescott is known to run very hot.

In the future I would most likely upgrade differant components, but just to start out, would this be able to handle a 3.4 @ 3.6 withing the 30's C range at idle? maybe load? I don't plan on running benchmarks all the time, and putting my cpu under alot of stress, I just will most likely playing games, maybe running 3DMark at times, but nothing like stuff that will put my CPU at constant load.

Also, leakwise, have you guys had any problems with the Big Water, or any other kits? I know to leak test, but once you leak test, there still is possibility that it can leak in the future. Is the Big Water's connectors and such made so it doesn't leak? Because I definately don't want to lose anything. 'Speccially my radeon.


----------



## joelkyr

Get a Swiftech or Dangerden kit rather than Bigwater, i think youll have more room to upgrade with this kit. Here are a review of bigwater

http://www.techniz.co.uk/modules.php?name=Reviews&rop=showcontent&id=168


----------



## The Large Moose

Yeah, I have read that review, aswell as many of the other Big Water reviews, and from what I have read, its a great kit, for the price. I just like the thermaltake looks, and since it looks good WHILE performing, I think thats great. I am also a bit pricey now, and I had a swiftech config setup, but it was at 200$ for everything basic. 

I really don't plan on upgrading soon, or at all maybe. If I were to upgrade, it would probably only be to a new radiator. I love how the water block looks, and the pump aswell. At 150$ I can afford it too. I was only worried about if it leaks or not, as well as if wouldn;t perform well under a 3.4 @ 3.6 I hav'nt heard of a leak yet, but I have still not seen a test with a 3.4 overclocked. Could anyone find a review on that if there is one?


----------



## The Large Moose

Hey guys, can you help me out? I am getting my card soon, and I am still without cooling. I might just go with air, but I really want to do water cooling. Would the Big Water cool my system efficiently at 3.4 @ 3.6?


----------



## vinhnhuynh

hay guys, im overclocking my system from p4 3.0ghz to 3.4ghz, and it is running great.
im not sure that thermaltake pipe101 copper heatpipe cooling system is good enough for it, mind give me some hints..thanks a lot


----------



## vinhnhuynh

plus i got a sc 512mb geil dragon ultra. i thought about dc 1024mb geil dragon for awhile now, but it is a little exp [250-300usd]. anybody have any idea where i can get it cheaper.


----------



## The Large Moose

Although you are sort of jacking my thread, its ok, I have accidently done it sometimes aswell, and I am sure you didn't mean it. If you have any questions of your own, start a new topic. Anyway, please try to keep this on-topic to my kit. I just have this last question:

With my setup, would the Big Water be able to handle a 3.4 Prescott at 3.6? I don't want freezing temps, just something better than stock. Would it do the trick? Without talking about custom setups or anything or upgrading. If not, would the Swiftech kit work? I would only switch if the Big Water wouldn't cool the processor and fry.


----------



## vinhnhuynh

hay big moose, how much you pay for your x850?? 
i thought they just came out..


----------



## Praetor

> y big moose, how much you pay for your x850??
> i thought they just came out..


We have a PM system for this kinda stuff.


----------



## vinhnhuynh

hay bro praetor, you got a lot of storage  
are you having server system or something?
*i like your system*


----------



## vinhnhuynh

by the way, what is pm?


----------



## vinhnhuynh

hay bro, sorry about that "The Large Moose"


----------



## Gerhard

Have been using the TT Big Water for about 4 weeks - Great WC system (must add my first one). With traditional air cooling CPU temperature +-65C with the TT WC max about 45C under max load. At idle with air cooling about 43C with the TT WC between 32~37C. (We are in South Africa where the ambient temperature is 27~32C in summer).

I should add that I do not overclock - it is basically a hi performance work machine (we fix large databases). I'm not too sure what OC would do to the temps.

I had to modify the case - added an additional 12cm fan at the rear of the HDD's to cool them and an additional 8cm fan to cool the RAM (the copper TT heat spreaders were not enough).

I am considering to add an additional TT Radiator & Fan to lower temperatures further. We are also looking at the design of a Peltier based "Air-con" to lower the total internal temps in the case.

CASE: Thermaltake Shark
MOBO: Gigabyte  GA-8IK1100
CPU: Intel 3.2 Extreme 
RAM: Hynix 4x512MB
HDD: Fujitsu 34GB SCSI + 73GB SCSI + 2xSeagate 80GB (Raid 0)
DRIVES: DVD+-RW Burner
PSU: PSI 530W (Dual Fan)
VIDEO CARD: nVidia FX5700LE
OTHER: 2xSerial Modems, 2xISDN Modems, Firewire


----------



## Gerhard

Should add that I'm using an Aquarius VGA waterblock as well


----------



## The Large Moose

Alright, cool. That extreme must produce alot of heat. Maybe even more than a Prescott, but I am not sure. I am now hooked on the TT BW, and I will most likely buy an additional radiator, and the flow indicator and water tank. With that, plus my overclocking, I should get around 45-50 load, which is pretty good. At Madshrips, his test rig was basically EXACTLY like mine, and he got to 4.0 easy. He then added later that changing the pump configuration, and reverse the fan, would even further more lower temps. Add a second radiator, and the two accessories which should lower temps due to their heatsink, and I should possibly be getting 38-45 load. Not bad for such a hot system. Anyway guys, thanks for helping me out.

One more thing, I plan on getting an Ultra X-Connect PSU, and it will probably replace my Super Flower one. If anyone would like it, its for sale. PM me and we can work out a deal. 

SuperFlower 550W Mirror Green PSU w/ 4 80mm Green LED fans. It is not modular by the way.


----------



## Praetor

> That extreme must produce alot of heat. Maybe even more than a Prescott


Quite possibly not... (a lot yes, but probly not enough to challenge the Prescotts)


----------



## XpChill

Or you could try this beast! Custom Liquid Cooler


----------



## 4W4K3

XpChill said:
			
		

> Or you could try this beast! Custom Liquid Cooler



No details whatesoever, it could be run on a really weak pump and that 1.5 gallons of water isn't getting circulated correctly. Look at the pictures, you can see condensation on the case already...wouldn't run that in my computer. All in all it looks liek a good design, but the massive tubing and amount of water seems overwhelming for most pumps, and he gives no details as to what blocks hes using or anything...you wouldn't know if that even fit your PC or not.


----------



## Praetor

Hmm .. looking at the picture, is it just me or is that big blue tube ... uh ... not terminated anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


 ... wouldnt want 1.5gal of stuff pouring all over the floor would we?



> you wouldn't know if that even fit your PC or not.


Seems like an external setup to me


----------



## joelkyr

Its an external WC with 1/2" tube, painting was sloppy which looks like condensation.


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Seems like an external setup to me



i meant would the tubing fit your blocks...does it come with blocks already? What type socket are they for if they are included? I didn't read any of that info in the article...maybe i missed it.

He doesn't mention what type of pump is pushing all that water...does he? He keeps saying it's "more than enough cooling for anything you would need to cool in a single PC" but if it's that extreme than i would think it would require a massive and loud pump of some kind. The details just don't seem complete, maybe i'm too picky.


----------



## joelkyr

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> i meant would the tubing fit your blocks...does it come with blocks already? What type socket are they for if they are included? I didn't read any of that info in the article...maybe i missed it.



I think it uses a 1/2" hose, a block with 1/2" barb will fit. It doesnt come with a block.


----------

